# 2013 1.8L Jerking while Idling In Drive NOISE FROM ENGINE



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello All,

I have a 2013 Cruze with the 1.8L Motor and Automatic Transmission, 6T30 I believe. Has 83K miles.

I have recently encountered an intermittent jerking feeling while the car is idling in Drive, I usually notice it when I am at a red light.
This usually only happens when the car is warmed up and the idle speed is lower than when it first starts up and is higher for the first few minutes of driving.

The sensation almost feels like the brakes are being slightly released then reengaged quickly, but I know that isn't what is happening as I experience it when I have the brakes pressed in as far as they can go. It isn't necessarily an extreme jerking but enough to be noticeable.

When I put the car in Neutral or Park the jerking goes away all together and the car feels much smoother. But when I put it back in drive I can feel the transmission engage and start vibrating and the jerk comes back.

My question is does this seem like it could be an issue with the Motor mount or possibly the Transmission mounts? I have read that the car only has 1 Motor mount but 3 Transmission mounts


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It could be spark loss. I would pull the coil pack and look at the plugs. If you have a cheap endoscope, look at the pistons. If they are clean or wet, it is most likely from un-burned fuel.

Tips to ensure no misfires occur:

Remove the coil pack. If the boots are stuck on, use a small screwdriver or pick with some dielectric grease on it to go around the outside of the boot and then possibly the inside of the boot to help aid in removal.

Remember to (p)re-gap your plugs to .028, (0.24 if tuned)

*Set gap with the black portion of this tool.*










To increase the gap size bend the ground strap up to the desired height. DO NOT LET THE GAPPING TOOL TOUCH THE *IRIDIUM* CENTER ELECTRODE OR PORCELAIN.

*Measure the gap with feeler gauges.*










*Throw this away.*












Torque to 18 ft-lbs with no anti-seize on the threads of a stock type plug.

Ensure the boots have no rips/tears or holes in them, lightly coat them with dielectric/silicone grease and make sure the resister springs are clean and not caught up in the boots when you install them.

If the plugs look bad, consider these:

*-BKR8EIX-2668* (iridium plugs), ~$25, expect ~10-15k regaps on these, ~40-50k overall life.
*-BKR7E-4644* (nickel/copper plugs), ~$8, expect 15-25K out of these plugs, with a regap or two required at 5-8k intervals on stock tune.

Read _Hesitation Gone!_ for more info on the plugs.






A good replacement coil is the MSD Blaster OEM Replacement Coilpack 8236


----------



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks for the response.

I should have mentioned I replaced the spark plugs about 10K miles ago and didn't have any symptoms of this jerking feeling up until recently. I replaced them with ACDELCO 41122 Which were gaped to the correct length.

Since the jerk only happens while in drive and when I am accelerating the car feels fine, could the spark plugs really be the problem? Wouldn't I still feel the jerk if I was revving the car in neutral if it were the plugs? Correct me if I am wrong I have only done minors repairs on my car and am trying to learn more.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Zunchy said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I should have mentioned I replaced the spark plugs about 10K miles ago and didn't have any symptoms of this jerking feeling up until recently. I replaced them with ACDELCO 41122 Which were gaped to the correct length.
> 
> Since the jerk only happens while in drive and when I am accelerating the car feels fine, could the spark plugs really be the problem? Wouldn't I still feel the jerk if I was revving the car in neutral if it were the plugs? Correct me if I am wrong I have only done minors repairs on my car and am trying to learn more.


Take 15 minutes and look.


----------



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

I will probably look into the spark plugs Wednesday. I need to borrow some tools, currently in college so I haven't prioritized buying my own yet. Also i bought that endoscope since i thought it would be nice go have.

Yesterday while i was driving i heard a clunking noise coming from the engine that was in sync with the jerking. Sounded like it was coming from the passenger side. I thought to myself cool i have a noise to investigate. But when i got home the noise didn't come back.

So today i went out to test if the noise would come back but it didn't but the jerking motion did. I had someone get in the car and rev it while in drive. I don't know if this is normal or not but i saw this movement from the mount.

Mount Video

The engine also was shaking a little bit while in drive and less in neutral. My camera wasn't able to notice the vibrating so i wont post that. I would assume the engine would be vibrating and shaking regardless though.

So would it be possible for a mount to make the rhythmic clunking noise that I heard yesterday while idling. Didn't hear the clunk upon acceleration.


----------



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

I should also note that ever since I've had the car (bought used at 40K). I noticed that the car vibrates a significant amount at certain speeds, typically around 55-60 MPH. My girlfriend has a 2011 1.4 with almost 200K miles and I was shocked at how much quieter hers was


----------



## Zunchy (Feb 21, 2020)

So I have figured out that this jerking is being created by the engine and not the transmission. Here is a video of the noise being made that accompanies the jerking sensation. You really hear it when the camera moves close to the engine, it is a rhythmic grinding noise

Video






My scanner with Torque Pro wasn't detecting any misfires while the noise was happening. Also still no codes

Is anybody familiar with this noise and what it could be caused by?


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Almost sounds like rod knocking to me.


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

Did you ever figure this out I’m having the exact same issue I have changed everything. Please help I bet it’s something simple.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lilgofdecatur said:


> Did you ever figure this out I’m having the exact same issue I have changed everything. Please help I bet it’s something simple.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Lilgofdecatur (Feb 28, 2021)

2012 Chevy Cruze ls 1.8 having this same issue and have replaced numerous parts ? What could the solution be please help? Have a lurching feeling in drive ?


----------

